# Pulling my hair out



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, Kidding season should be in commencement VERY soon. I have one girl due today (day 150) one due tomorrow (day 150) and another due on the 25th (day 150 as well). This morning, both girls due today and tomorrow had full ligs but the other one's were soft. The gal due today looks like she will wait a little bit (she is an FF). On Friday into Saturday we are supposed to get an ice storn so Ive put my bet on that day for all 3 of them! LOL!.

IM GOING CRAZY!

CJ


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet you are going crazy!! Kidding time is just around the corner for me also, my first doe is due on Sunday.  Hope your girls are nice to you and don't deliver during the ice storm! Wouldn't that be just like a goat though....


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL! Yeah...all bets are on Fri and Saturday. My doe that is due on the 25th kidded last year with triplet boys, ALL BREECHED!!! We ended up losing the firs tone but were able to get there quickly enough to save the other 2. I bet she will have triplets again. Im actually at school right now so I cant get into photobucket to post pictures (stupid school server blocks it!)

As soon as I get home, I will post pictures for you guys to see. You can actually see some older pictures (earlier this month) on my website: http://www.FinePygmyPals.com

Just click ont he does page. Peanut and Ding-Dong are due today and tomorrow respectively and Cinnabon is due the 25th.

Let me know what your guesses are on how many and colors! To see daddy, just click on the bucks page. Studley is the sire to all 3 of them.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CJ, I hope you know that they will hold off JUST to drive you totally Crazy :wahoo: :stars: 

Now you have to watch those FF, (as if you don't know already). They will fool you so quick. I have had them with those nice tight ligs, then drop babies hours later. :GAAH: :hair: :hair:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> CJ, I hope you know that they will hold off JUST to drive you totally Crazy :wahoo: :stars:
> 
> Now you have to watch those FF, (as if you don't know already). They will fool you so quick. I have had them with those nice tight ligs, then drop babies hours later. :GAAH: :hair: :hair:


LOL! Yeah I know. Those silly FF's always are a heartache!!! We have a good nany cam though but I dont want to put them in the pen till birth is eminent. Although, if its snowing on fri or Sat, I may just put them int he pens even if there ligs are full. I dont want to risk hypothermia even more by having someone kid in the middle of the pasture!!

CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

UGGG! Im getting really really worried! Peanut (9 months old but really really small!!) Was due on the 14th at day 150. SHe still has ligaments and no discharge. Should I be panicking? Im afraid the kid is going to be too big for her to birth. What do you guys suggest? I fed her almost double what I normally feed her in grain this morning to try to stimulate labor. What do you guys think?

CJ


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have NEVER bred a doe that young but she may do just fine.I have no suggestions.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

goatnutty said:


> I have NEVER bred a doe that young but she may do just fine.I have no suggestions.


We had a 3 month old doe bred accidently last year and she did fine. Im not worried about her age, just that she is over due.

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she isn't over due.

150 is just the middle bench mark. They can kid between 145 and 155 even up to 160 days without being over due and in danger.

No need to panick.

Goats will not kid on a full stomach so I am told (doesn't always work for me) so feeding her more isn't going to make her kid any sooner. It will just make the kid all that much bigger.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Humm, I didnt think of feed making the baby bigger....hummm...thats a good point Stacey. I had hear that feed takes blood away from the uterus so the focus is on the digestive system which could stimulate labor.....maybe I shouldnt be feeding her?????

Cj

PS: I knew she wasnt exactly over due but im afraid that baby is going to be to big.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

DING DONG KIDDED!!!!! Pictures to follow!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't quit feeding her just don't feed her any extra.Congrats on the kids can't wiat for pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to second what goatnutty said about not taking the food away altogether but don't up it in a simular situation next time.


Congratulations, I will be looking for pictures


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

We did what you guys said and are not feeding her any extra, just her normal rations. Every day that passes, I get more and more worried about Peanut. Today is day 156 for her and she shows no signs of impending labor. Ligaments are withdrawn but still prominent, the babies dont seemed to have dropped much and he udder hasnt "exploded". I know its hard to judge these FF's based on the normals but still. My mom is going to get prices on an ultrasound/x-ray and c-section today. Pray for Peanut!

CJ


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm praying ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too, I'll pray and hope everything goes well ray:


----------

